# Myrtle Beach August 7 nights dates flexible



## Eric77 (Jul 24, 2013)

2br please


----------



## coellectors (Jul 28, 2013)

*Mrytle Beach 7 nights*

I have a 2 br 9/22 for 7 nights at Wyndham Towers on the grove for $699.00
Add paypal fee ($25) or pay by us postal money order. 
All payments are nonrefundable
Call my cell to talk
484-794-1897


----------

